# Cat needs rehoming ASAP or PTS



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't want to have to put this little cat to sleep.

She is not coping with her owner's two young children and needs an understanding home ASAP. She has been soiling on the beds and her owner can no longer cope. Local rescues have been tried and cannot take her.

https://www.facebook.com/bluehousev...632502930266/1026855627341278/?type=1&theater

North Staffordshire.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a pretty little girl. Hope someone can rehome or foster her asap.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't make out where in the country she is - I'm sure someone can help


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, stupid of me to leave location off - I've added it now.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm too far away but fingers crossed someone can help her xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks as though you already have a couple of more local offers, but I would be willing to twist my husband's arm rather than PTS. We're in Sussex though, so local would be much better. We don't have children, or dogs, or neighbours for that matter, but 10 cats and 11 ferrets in the house may still be stressful for her...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

She's beautiful. Poor little sossidge.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Poppy is such a little stunner I am sure she will find the right home for her needs. Please keep us updated Shosh. X


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

See there have been offers of help for this beautiful girl, my offer is always available as well if I am ever needed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Update - I'm pleased to say a new home has been found for this girl.  Thank you to catcoonz for your offer of a back up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbup1: Well Done hun xxx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm happy too. I've been keeping an eye on FB and wondering how I was going to explain her to my hubby


----------

